
Chinese Hackers Breached LoopPay, a Contributor to Samsung Pay - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/technology/chinese-hackers-breached-looppay-a-contributor-to-samsung-pay.html?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
absolutenumber
What can we do to these Chinese hackers as this is getting common from them
these days?

